
Ask HN: Google Calendar spam, is it a universal problem? - diveanon
Over the past few months my Google Calendar has been completely saturated by spam event invites. I have reported them and removed them so much that it has become a part of my daily routine.<p>I am reaching the point that this may be the issue that gets me to move away from the gsuite.<p>So far the only solution I have read online is to disable automatic event invites, which would break a lot of useful features for me like adding flights to my calendar.<p>I have been looking for a solution from google for this for months but so far it is just pr about an incoming fix soon, despite it being several months now that this exploit has been abused.<p>If you are on the Google calendar team and reading this, please fix your product.<p>For other users is this something that you are experiencing?
======
GrumpyNl
I dont get any spam on my google calendar. Could it be a setting?

~~~
herendin2
_> the only solution I have read online is to disable automatic event invites_

It could be that setting

~~~
diveanon
There is a big difference between allowing automatic invites from
international airlines, and allowing automatic invites from Russian bot farms
linking you to porn sites.

This is the type of distinction that I expect to be an issue for a startup,
not one of the largest corporations in history.

